# Anxiety & GERD



## PumpkinPatches (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All,

After running a GI test, my doctor has concluded I have a bit of acid reflux, but he also feels I have anxiety which causes me to vomit at fancy restaurants.

Does anyone here know of a connection between Acid Reflux and Anxiety?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have GERD too. I take Nexium for a few days when it gets bad. I also take Zofran for my nausea which works great! Ask your doctor about it(Zofran/Ondansestron). What causes my nausea isn't really clear, its a combination of my opioids, anxiety, and GERD I guess.


----------



## PumpkinPatches (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Dr. House (love the name, btw!)

Do you have any idea what triggers the GERD?

For me, I don't get sick unless I'm at a party, a restaurant, or anywhere around alcohol (this includes liquor stores)..

*I'm starting to wonder if the GERD is even really that significant.. since it's only certain situations where my stomach feels woozy causing me to vomit.*


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you get so sick at restaurants and parties. I think once you have such an intense reaction, now you might also fear that you will vomit which can make your anxiety and avoidance even worse.

Do you have heartburn? I think one good sign of GERD is when you're asleep. You wake up with a irritated, sore throat. Your voice may be hoarse. Maybe though you only have GERD when you are in stressful situations.

Here's a list of foods: 


> To prevent heartburn, avoid foods and beverages that may trigger your symptoms. For many people, these include:
> 
> 
> Alcohol
> ...




https://health.google.com/health/ref/Gastroesophageal+reflux+disease

I have different physical problems when I have anxiety. I only have nausea (no GERD as far as I know). Also my chest and muscles tighten when my anxiety is heightened.

I did find a couple other posts about vomiting and SA: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nd-vomiting-can-this-come-from-anxiety-74699/ and http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/does-anyone-vomit-when-their-real-nervous-73236/. There's probably many other posts about this problem, so I'm sure you aren't alone.


----------



## PumpkinPatches (Aug 11, 2010)

You're right.. I ABSOLUTELY do anticipate vomitting, which I'm sure plays a role in why I feel so sick at restaurants.

My doctor says I need to take Cipralex 10mg daily, and to try and eat out more often, so I can build some good memories and start associating eating fancy dinners with positive thoughts.

I don't quite understand.. I'm not AFRAID to eat at nice places.. I actually LOVE it! I just always end up getting sick, and it's making me feel uneasy just thinking about going out.. It's starting to be an event that takes me the whole day to mentally prepare for.. and medicinally prepare for (sometimes I take gravol beforehand.. it doesn't do anything for me).


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm having really bad acid reflux these days. I did a search here to see if GERD/ acid reflux had been mentioned before. I wasn't sure if I should start another thread.

My heartburn seems to coincide with stressful situations/social situations, and I can't seem to get it to improve by avoiding certain foods. Lately it seems to be bad no matter what I eat, and it is worse around the time I have a class or something I need to do. It feels like the normal physical symptoms I associate with anxiety are combining with heartburn and completely doing me in. I'm sitting around with anxiety all in my stomach/throat along with a burning esophagus.

I was just curious if anxiety was related in any way... or perhaps its just being exacerbated.


----------



## jackie219train (Mar 21, 2012)

My daughter has GERD, and recently it began to suddenly worsen. She vomits almost everything up, and her episodes last for hours sometimes. She was on Prilosec for a year, and they just switched her to Nexuim along with Erythemiacin(helps the stomach digest faster). Her esophogram and ultrasound showed nothing! So, they suggested a therapist. Hard to imagine an 11 year old girl being so stressed that she can't keep her food down, but as having SAD myself, and her growing up watching me go through it, I suppose there is a link between the two. Her pediatrician says he has seen the connection in many kids, as did several GI's I consulted. There isn't any scientific proof, but the connection is definately there.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

sounds like you're having panic attacks in specific places. 

This happens to me, I don't feel well and start to dry heave at restaurants sometimes, parties (unless I drink beer), friends places (feel uncomfortable).
You need a medication that works for your gagging/anxiety.

Don't just keep going to restaurants feeling like ****, it will not work. I've tried that route for almost a year and medication CAN make you feel normal. Regardless of how much I accept I am gonna heave, it doesn't help. 

Find the one that works, and take it easy on the exposure therapy. I guarantee the right med will make you feel fine in places where you're having these panic attacks. It's just a ***** to find the right med. 

Try a new med, wait 4-6 weeks, then expose yourself to these situations, 2-3 times, if it doesn't get better then switch to another and try again. 

Good luck, this ****ing sucks.


** btw, are you actually vomitting chunks of food like REAL vomit, or is it mainly heaving? Because I don't vomit, I heave. If it's huge chunks and a lot of food then you may need something more for you're stomach..


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My supervisor said that the doctor he seen down at Marshfield clinic said there is a direct connection with anxiety and stomach problems. So he always prescribes anxiety drugs along with the PPI.'s.


----------



## jerseykidd (Apr 1, 2012)

I have really bad anxitey and have gerd but my gerd lead to lpr witch caused noducles.on my vocal cords lil lumps.on each side because the acid got so bad it started burin my voice basically and its a 5,000 buck surgery and no insurance it sucks an i have generalized anxitey with makrs me worry more about my health in it turns into panic attacks ...but i do take ranadtine its the best so far for gerd


----------

